# Wine Bottles



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 12, 2011)

I hit the jackpot with 4 cases of bottles. Only bad part is that 2 of them are screw caps. Is there anyway to I can use these?


----------



## Pantaleo (Sep 12, 2011)

You can cork them. However, the necks on the screw cap style are thinner glass than corked bottles. Because of this, you always run the risk of them chipping/breaking.

There is also a new closure that is made for the screw cap style. I forget, though, what they are called.

I try to just use the cork bottles for bottling my wine. You can save the screw cap style for instances when you have more wine than what your carboy can hold. You can then use this to top off after future rackings.


----------



## cpfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Pantaleo said:


> There is also a new closure that is made for the screw cap style. I forget, though, what they are called.


Novatwist. See post #3 in this thread...
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14964&highlight=novatwist

Steve


----------



## robie (Sep 12, 2011)

I would not take the chance trying to cork a screw cap bottle. It may work and it may create a disaster. Their necks are much thinner and can break under a cork.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 12, 2011)

I would dump the screw caps. Not worth the risk of breaking off when corking or uncorking. 

There was a time many/most of us were desperate for good used wine bottles. 2 years later you find yourself with 100 cases of empty's and every week people are dropping off more (or wanting to). 

I could fill another 8x10 shed with just empty wine bottles! :<


----------



## robie (Sep 12, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> There was a time many/most of us were desperate for good used wine bottles. 2 years later you find yourself with 100 cases of empty's and every week people are dropping off more (or wanting to).
> 
> I could fill another 8x10 shed with just empty wine bottles! :<



Ha! Same here. So many friends have been saving bottles for me. Now, they are so proud they have ANOTHER case of empty bottle for me, I feel bad turning them down. My garage is overflowing with wine bottles. (Maybe if I would bottle some of my wine, which has been in carboys for 18 months, I wouldn't be so overrun with empties.)


----------



## Rocky (Sep 12, 2011)

I see the screw top bottles as an elementary risk-return problem. There are so many sources for cork top bottles, it is simply not worth the risk to use the screw top bottles. They can crack on both insertion and removal of the cork. If I get one or two from friends, I just pitch them into the re-cycle bin.


----------



## Giovannino (Sep 13, 2011)

Darn it. I didn't know about this and read this post just in time.

I just got a case from a buddy and most are screw-top and now I'm up the creek without a paddle.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 13, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I would dump the screw caps. Not worth the risk of breaking off when corking or uncorking.
> 
> There was a time many/most of us were desperate for good used wine bottles. 2 years later you find yourself with 100 cases of empty's and every week people are dropping off more (or wanting to).
> 
> I could fill another 8x10 shed with just empty wine bottles! :<



So, when can I come visit you? I need more bottles!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish you were closer! My shed is full, winery is full, garage is full. I have a wood fenced side yard that has a giant tarp covering another 50 cases probably. I could make a phone call and have another 200 bottles in no time. I have a hard time saying no I don't need any more because I know they will just end up at the dump!


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 15, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I wish you were closer! My shed is full, winery is full, garage is full. I have a wood fenced side yard that has a giant tarp covering another 50 cases probably. I could make a phone call and have another 200 bottles in no time. I have a hard time saying no I don't need any more because I know they will just end up at the dump!



Time to make a local newbie wine making friend to sell these too!  Or you could sell them on Craigslist. I don't blame you though......you'd hate to see all that going to the dump!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 15, 2011)

I just keep thinking in another 2-3 years its going to become harder and harder to find cork type bottles except buying them brand new by the case from a LHBS. You won't be able to find anything but screw tops in the grocery stores. 

I am going to hold on to them....... God I hope I am not turning into one of those hoarders on TV..........


----------



## robie (Sep 15, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I just keep thinking in another 2-3 years its going to become harder and harder to find cork type bottles except buying them brand new by the case from a LHBS. You won't be able to find anything but screw tops in the grocery stores.
> 
> I am going to hold on to them....... God I hope I am not turning into one of those hoarders on TV..........



Maybe by then you will have begun to recycle many of the bottles you have already filled. 

That may not keep you going based on your present rate of bottling, but it should supply much of your need. Who knows, you may even slow down a bit. 

Maybe in 3 or 4 years they will have a reliable screw-top solution for us home wine makers. Right now, like you, it is a concern, because I know the corked bottles will be on the down turn. They may not go completely away, but certainly on the down turn.


----------



## rojerronny (Sep 28, 2011)

So my father-in-law gave me two bottles of wine given to open the Lunar New Year celebration. They had given him as a gift several years ago and had been stored in an upright position all the time. I went to open and completely dried corks - which came out in pieces. I had to push the cork all the way into small pieces and pour the wine through a filter before pouring it into glasses.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 28, 2011)

rojerronny said:


> So my father-in-law gave me two bottles of wine given to open the Lunar New Year celebration. They had given him as a gift several years ago and had been stored in an upright position all the time. I went to open and completely dried corks - which came out in pieces. I had to push the cork all the way into small pieces and pour the wine through a filter before pouring it into glasses.



This is a little off topic but ... I would be suprised if the wine wasn't oxyidized ... how did it taste? If your going to age wine in a bottle, keep the wine in contact with the cork.


----------

